# Need advice for products please



## Frini (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I use animology shampoo, conditioner and spray on Iris but i dont see very good results.

Her hair is not soft and dont comb easily(has some mats,i think is the right word)

I have an appointment with the groomer today and im thinking to buy some new products.

I know he has the all systems series, are they better?

Also what is your opinion on the Spa series?I used the conditioner before i buy animology and i think it was a little better.

Should i use different product on the face?
Her face gets dirty and her hair around the eyes get fussy and i cant comb them easily.

Any advice?
Thank you in advance , and sorry for my English!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I use Chris Christens Spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioner. I find that it makes their hair very soft and less matting when I use this. I dilute both the shampoo and the conditioner. 
On their eyes, I put a couple of drops of a human eye cleaner in the corner of the eye, and comb through with a small face comb. I also use Spa Lavish Facial scrub two to three times a week. I also dilute this and use a baby wash cloth then rinse with warm water.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I've used Spa Lavish, I like it a lot. I've used a few different shampoos-I also use conditioner with it. I haven't had a real problems with mats-my boys are kept pretty short except the hair on their legs. Usually when I have mats it's because I've skipped a day brushing them. I normally brush them every other day.

I check them for mats before their baths because boy they get nasty when you add water. I haven't tried the Chris Christensen products but I would like to, I hear a lot of good about them. 

Does shampoo really made a difference in mats? If it does that's good to know. As it is right now, I can't imagine having my boys in long coats and the effort you all must go through to keep them mat free.


----------



## Frini (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you for the advice and your replys.

I bought Spa facial and im going to give it a try.

We cut her hair a lot and some facial hair and she is really cute!!!! 

The products of chris christens is hard to find here in Greece.

Also is very hard to find a good groomer.

I will upload a photo to tell me your opinion, thank you again!


----------



## Frini (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I just started to use a new shampoo/conditioner called Durvet. I was a bit hesitant since it was both a shampoo and conditioner. Well, I used it on Chrissy and the results were fantastic!! Not sure how many places carry this product since I have only found it on one store here in Lancaster County, PA. I use Earth Bath on Snuggles (our Yorkie)and she does best with that shampoo and conditioner (separate) for her hair.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Frini said:


>



She is BEAUTIFUL! :wub::wub::wub:

I use CC Spectrum 10 or Pure Paws. Spa lavish blueberry facial for the face as well. Your baby is so pretty. I would LOVE to visit GREECE!!!


----------



## Frini (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you all for the help!

MalteseObsessed thank you for your nice words!
I have seen the Pure paws here in Greece i will try them when i finish Animology.
I see that many of you use the Spa blueberry facial so you must know its good, its nice that i bought it today.

Well if you come i hope you like it and have a nice time here!!!!!

Thank you again for the replys


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow what a pretty dog. Please keep her ears long. Might blend better under chin looks a little chopped. Maybe others here can tell you how. I keep mine long. Beware that combined shampoo & conditioner can have formaldehyde in it. So check ingredients. I use CC Spectrum 10 but only on body because it is not tearless. Use Spa Lavish on the face.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Frini (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you very much for the advice, its nice to learn something new from maltese parents with bigger experience than mine.

I will tell the groomer the next time what you told me.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

There are all natural ingredients in the Durvet products that I recommended and is soap free as well. I am very, very fussy with what I use on both of our two dogs.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Frini said:


> Thank you all for the help!
> 
> MalteseObsessed thank you for your nice words!
> I have seen the Pure paws here in Greece i will try them when i finish Animology.
> ...



I love. Pure Paws Silk shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## Frini (Apr 13, 2014)

WOW im really impressed Chardy !!!!!!!

Very very nice coat , i love it!!!!!
I wish some day my babys coat looks like yours!!!!

Do you spray your maltese with something before you comb ?
I was told it helps the hair not to brake!
If you use any can you please tell me the name?


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Frini said:


> WOW im really impressed Chardy !!!!!!!
> 
> Very very nice coat , i love it!!!!!
> I wish some day my babys coat looks like yours!!!!
> ...



That was Bimmer who has a real thick silk coat that doesn't mat much. He belonged in the ring if you could judge on coat! The breeder I got him
From sells pure paws so I use most of their products. I use the silk oil spray for top knots and that's it I do not rinse out conditioner. Thanks for the compliment. . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggyluver5 (Feb 1, 2013)

Frini your baby looks absolutely gorgeous and her hair looks very healthy. Just continue to use good products and groom her regularly and she will continue to look beautiful!!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Chardy said:


> I love. Pure Paws Silk shampoo and conditioner.
> View attachment 195057


----------



## Frini (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi again!

Iris is 12 months old, i have never cut the ears so maybe it looks short because of the age..

Until yesterday she had long hair on all the head including the beard and the moustache and shorther body(like my profile pic) but is really hard to comb her face with the products i have now and Iris if she feels uncomfortable leaves(i dont have a grooming table, here in greece is really hard to find one and very very expensive) so i give my best to comb her everyday.

She has very light and soft hair naturally but with the products i have right now it becomes very harsh when i give her a bath, especially the face(thats why i bought Spa blueberry that you told me)

I hope that you understand my inexperience and im here to take all the opinions because you know better.Thank you all for the help , its really nice to talk to you all and learn what is the best for by sweet Iris!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Sorry when I said leave her ears long I did not mean to imply you cut them. I was emphasizing how pretty they were long. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Frini (Apr 13, 2014)

Please dont apologize , my english are not very good so sometimes i dont understand quite well!

It is nice you told me not to cut them , Iris would be more beautiful with long hair on ears, so i will leave them long!


----------



## Theo's Mom (Jan 5, 2009)

I use Southbark Blueberry shampoo for Theo and after he's dry, I put on Warren London's hydrating butter and brush him out. I swear he is soo fluffy and soft after that. However living in the city its hard to keep him white for longer than 2-3days lol


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Deb, do you leave the conditioner in or rinse it out? I just tried a Redken leave in conditioner on Georgie, but I'm not sure I like it. Matting much less, and softer for sure, but I'm still undecided.  I wish we could get samples!



Furbabies mom said:


> I use Chris Christens Spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioner. I find that it makes their hair very soft and less matting when I use this. I dilute both the shampoo and the conditioner.
> On their eyes, I put a couple of drops of a human eye cleaner in the corner of the eye, and comb through with a small face comb. I also use Spa Lavish Facial scrub two to three times a week. I also dilute this and use a baby wash cloth then rinse with warm water.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

lydiatug said:


> Deb, do you leave the conditioner in or rinse it out? I just tried a Redken leave in conditioner on Georgie, but I'm not sure I like it. Matting much less, and softer for sure, but I'm still undecided. I wish we could get samples!


CC has a $10 mini sized kit for the spectrum 10, that includes shampoo, conditioner, ICEonICE and thickandthicker (i think). 

and not to hijack this thread, but SUPERZOO is that Mandalay in July and they are having a grooming supershow
Groomer Supershow for Professional Pet Groomers and Suppliers | SuperZoo 2014 - The National Show for Pet Retailers

I am trying to work a way to go up there JUST to try and snag some samples of different stuff to try. I want to visit the booths that sell thinning shears too...still haven't found a good pair

Sorry, Frini -- didn't mean to go OT


----------

